# Newlywed looking for advice



## ConfusedNwlywed (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi, newlywed here... joined to seek advice on questions I have and on how to maintain a healthy marriage.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Communication, humor.

Never say no to sex. Take turns initiating fooling around.

Show each other you care for the welfare of the other.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Don't stop acting the way you acted when you dated, eg. don't become complacent. Still do lots of nice things for your partner as if you were still trying to woo them.


----------



## Arkansas (Jan 30, 2020)

share your emotions, your heart ..... let your other KNOW how you feel at your core, even if its very hard to share it

listen to their emotions, their heart .... feel their core 

I think when two people are truly honest with each other, and love the others heart and soul ... from that spawns the ability for two to become one and battle anything that's in the world. 


remember - this marriage is YOURS. If you do not like how its going change it. If you need more communication ask for it, more sex, ask for it. More nights out, more fun with friends, even more alone time. ASK FOR IT.

communication really is the key - and though we all know it, few of us do it the right way


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

You can't love enough for 2, never ever let a man hit you. Be patient beyond what you already may know, teach him to talk to you, have patience, don't make excuses for him. Let him love you in the ways he only can and accept that as his love, be patient, let him be the leader of your home, don't scoff at his best attempts, be patient, do things with him that he as interest in, and share your interest something he can do with you. Be patient.


----------



## willistrong (Jan 2, 2020)

I agree with you


----------

